
Deutsche Telekom and Net Neutrality: Plans for Tiered Internet Access - scapecast
http://www.telekom.com/medien/managementzursache/291708
======
zurn
Snippet via Google Translate: "Users can decide for themselves how much
service they want and what this service is worth: for example, costs more
space for extra-mails, as well as advanced search features at Xing and
LinkedIn or videos in HD instead of SD. In future, it will just give the
option of booking a service for a few euros more assured quality. Quality
differentiation is by no means a revolution in the network, but the natural
evolution. "

Sounds pretty ominous.

~~~
scapecast
I should have included a translation. Mr. Hoettges is the Deutsche Telekom
CEO. Here's the key passage:

"Google and Co. can afford global data centers, to move content closer to
their end customers and improve QoS that way. Small enterprises can't afford
that; if they want to bring services to the market where QoS / a good
connection has to be guaranteed, so it's exactly those smaller enterprises
that need special services. How we [Telekom] see it, they should pay a couple
of percent of their revenue, a fair contribution for using our
infrastructure."

"Google und Co. können sich weltweite Serverparks leisten, damit die Inhalte
näher zu den Kunden bringen und die Qualität ihrer Dienste so verbessern. Das
können sich Kleine nicht leisten. Wollen sie Dienste auf den Markt bringen,
bei denen eine gute Übertragungsqualität garantiert sein muss, brauchen gerade
sie Spezialdienste. Nach unseren Vorstellungen bezahlen sie dafür im Rahmen
einer Umsatzbeteiligung von ein paar Prozent. Das wäre ein fairer Beitrag für
die Nutzung der Infrastruktur."

